# Ignition Tumbler



## jokersimpala (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok so this morning I tried to start my car well the key didnt wanna go in and after finally wiggling it back and forth it went in. Well the key wouldnt roll the ignition Ive been having a slight problem lately with it but never like this morning, I could usually apply slight pressure then jiggle the key around and itd roll the ignition. Im trying to figure out what I need to do to get that tumbler out and replace it and if i have to use a specific tumbler. The housing has a pin in it that I cant get to punch out. Other question would be, what wiring could i splice into to make a remote ignition ie a toggle switch for ignition with a push button for starter or even moving the key switch to another location, or hell just being able to get the damn ignition to roll with out the key. Its a beater car that I use for just back and forth to work so the ignition security isnt much concern to me. If I can Id rather not have to burn this bitch to the ground and have to buy another car, so any help is appreciated


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pull the lock cylinder out of the trunk, and take it to a locksmith and have them cut you a key from it.
that should solve your problem for $20


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I would guess you have already tried this, but have you tried spaying some lubricant into the lock cylinder? It may not solve the problem but can buy you some time.


----------

